# lost little chequie today



## sarasara

My little cat chequie died today from cancer of the osephagus. I nursed her to the end and she was as comfortable as I could make her. This morning I wiped over any dirty fur with a wet cloth and her little bottom then dried with a dry one and then gave her a good brushing. 

She has been unable to clean herself for a long time because the hairs would get onto the tumour and make her sick. She stopped eating three weeks ago and lived on milk. In the mornings I would wet her nose then wait for a few minutes for the dried milk to soften and then rub it off

I am so glad she died naturally without the terror of a strange person coming and putting her down or even worse going to some horrible smelling, noisy clinic, she was terrified of vets. 

She was my friend and companion for eleven years. She got cancer from chewing her comfort blanket. Unfortunatly I did not realize that fabric softner contains seven carcinogens and did'nt rinse it after the wash.

She died outside in a shaded place on a lovely day.


----------



## Schimmel

I am so very, very sorry for your loss. Our fur kids mean so much to us and when they go they really do break our hearts  You have obviously been there for her when she has most needed you so please do try and take some comfort in that and hopefully the day will come when you can remember her with smiles instead of tears. 

She was a very beautiful girl wasn't she, such a soft and gentle look in her eyes.


----------



## Clucks

I'm so sorry it must have been really hard, but it sounds like you did the very best for her, and as you said at least she went peacefully and had someone who she loved and trusted with her.
There isn't anything I can say to make you feel better but I just wanted to let you know that I (and probably everyone here) really feels for you, people who don't have pets just don't know what it is like to loose a fury member of the family!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

so sorry for your loss, 
take comfort in knowing she is no longer suffering,
and sounds like you did all you could, and was with you until the end, 
bless, x


----------



## carol

so sorry about your loss.
thoughts are with you


----------



## colliemerles

im so sorry for your loss, RIP little one,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Fade to Grey

sorry for you loss
my thoughts are with you


----------



## Rraa

Condolencies - I am so sorry for your sad loss - our fur-children leave a large gap in one's life when they depart ...


----------



## Selk67U2

*Ahhh, bless. I'm so sorry for your loss. What a nice way for her to go with you by her side in a place she loved
Run free over Rainbow Bridge chequie*


----------



## sarasara

Thank you all for your very kind words which I appreciate. 

A few minutes ago I buried chequie infront of my kitchen window which looks out on the mountainsde rising above. I set a stone that looks like a cat over her as you see in the photo. So I will be reminded of her in the long winters.

Kind regards to all.

Sara.


----------



## Elmstar

I'm so sorry for your loss Sara . Chequie looks like she was a real cutie.

I'm pleased it was a peaceful end and she was in the place where she'd felt so much love.

Fiona
xx


----------



## trish1200

so so sorry for your loss


----------



## Saynamore

sarasara said:


> My little cat chequie died today from cancer of the osephagus. I nursed her to the end and she was as comfortable as I could make her. This morning I wiped over any dirty fur with a wet cloth and her little bottom then dried with a dry one and then gave her a good brushing.
> 
> She has been unable to clean herself for a long time because the hairs would get onto the tumour and make her sick. She stopped eating three weeks ago and lived on milk. In the mornings I would wet her nose then wait for a few minutes for the dried milk to soften and then rub it off
> 
> I am so glad she died naturally without the terror of a strange person coming and putting her down or even worse going to some horrible smelling, noisy clinic, she was terrified of vets.
> 
> She was my friend and companion for eleven years. She got cancer from chewing her comfort blanket. Unfortunatly I did not realize that fabric softner contains seven carcinogens and did'nt rinse it after the wash.
> 
> She died outside in a shaded place on a lovely day.


Awwww bless, well done you Sara for making her final days restful. God bless and rip Chequie, have fun at the bridge with lots of furry friends C.x.


----------



## Emstarz

So sorry she was a beautiful girl.
Sleep tight little Chequie xxx


----------



## jeanie

Im so sorry she was beautiful , RIP little Chequie,  play happy at rainbow bridge


----------



## may

I'm so sorry for your loss Sara 

Have you some cats in Heaven Lord?
Is there room for just one more?
My little cat died today,
She'll be waiting by your door.

Please take her into Heaven Lord,
And keep her there for me.
Just feed her, stroke her, love her Lord,
That's all she asked of me.


----------



## catzndogz

So sorry to read about your sad loss of chequie. RIP little one run free over rainbow bridge. 

have you read rainbow bridge it gave me comfort i hope it can for you also.


----------



## binxycat

Oh Sara, I'm so sorry for your loss, Little chequie was lucky to have a lovely person like you to take care of her. Take care x


----------



## Guest

I know words are inadequate at a time like this, but as the pain eases a little you will look back and feel comforted by the way you looked after her and were there for her right to the end. Run free at the bridge, little chequie - and sending big cyber hugs to you sara x


----------



## Debbie

I am so sorry for your loss R.I.P Chequie - you can now run free in no pain.


----------



## Smudgeypants

sorry for your loss,,,


----------



## sarasara

Smudgeypants said:


> sorry for your loss,,,


Thank you Smudgey, I will never get over her loss fully. The Cats Protection League are going to interview me and hopefully give me a new little lady cat. She will be company for me and a new wife for my other cat who is also missing chequie. And sorry for your loss as well.


----------



## sarasara

Debbie said:


> I am so sorry for your loss R.I.P Chequie - you can now run free in no pain.


Thank you Debbie, she suffered a lot as you can see in the photo and I pray she is now in a better situation.


----------

